# Mumbai, India - One of the Worlds largest cities!



## jacks (Aug 4, 2005)

With a ridiculous number of people, no real space to expand into and an economy that's (finally!) really kicking into gear, I can see Mumbai bounding up the skyline charts in the next few years. They've got more reasons to go vertical than Shanghai!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes, that banner was really great, thanks for posting the original photo


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

^^
this is incredible picture!


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Copyright: amol sawant*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Worli - Prabhadevi Skyline over Mahim Bay, from Bandra.*
Copyright Srinivas [email protected]


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Can we remove the caption "One of the world's largest cities"? I mean, duh!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Some amazing pictures in here.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice for the city. It looks like in a few years its gonna turn heads. very nice.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

its already doing it, imagine in a few more years.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Marathaman said:


> Can we remove the caption "One of the world's largest cities"? I mean, duh!


It gets attention, duh! Mumbai, India doesn't work.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

O rly?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Marathaman said:


> Can we remove the caption "One of the world's largest cities"? I mean, duh!


Why?


----------



## Zohan94 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow what progress. Mumbai is easily the fastest advancing city in South Asia.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

nice pics, Mumbai undoubtedly has the best skyline in South-Asia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Perhaps its time to post new photos of Mumbai? Thanks


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

By far.


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

x-posting from the Indian forum



IndiansUnite said:


> slightly old pic from October of Worli-Parel-Mahalaxmi
> Copyright keziacw
> Scroll==>





Marathaman said:


> Bandra station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

_all photos copyright: *KB335ci2*_

*Dadabhai Naoroji Road (south)*



























Public drinking water...









BEST - utilities maintenance vehicle @ Kala Ghoda









*@ Regal Circle (S.P Mukherjee Circle)*









*Madame Cama Road*


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

_photos copyright: *KB335ci2*_

*Turning left @ the intersection of Madame Cama and Bar. Rajni Patel roads*









*Vidhan Chowk*









*Barister Rajni Patel marg*


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

_photos copyright: *KB335ci2*_



















*Nariman Point views*













































Time for that much needed shot of caffeine...









Spotted this drool worthy MG in the club lot :drool:...



























*Brabourne Stadium*


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

_photos copyright: *KB335ci2*_


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

_photos copyright: *KB335ci2*_

*At Babulnath road junction*



























*Northbound on Pedder Road*













































*Lala Lajpat Rai Marg, and onward to Worli...*


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

More...



Marathaman said:


> View from Sanjay Gandhi National Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Suncity said:


> _photos copyright reena_


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

more...



Suncity said:


> _photo copyright scorpiopilot_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Battery Street, Colaba*

_photos copyright: *KB335ci2*_






















































Aer Bar @ the Four Seasons


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Dr. Annie Besant Road, Worli*

_photos copyright:*KB335ci2*_




















IndiansUnite said:


> Worli-Parel
> Copyright urbzoo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

_photos copyright: *KB335ci2*_

*Flora fountain*









*Teen batti junction, Malabar Hill*


















*B.G Kher road (north) @ Kemps corner *


















*Hughes Road*









*Hughes road*









*Pedder road (north) @ Cadbury Junction*


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

More...



IndiansUnite said:


> Port Trust War Memorial (for WW1)
> Copyright trekker09
> 
> 
> ...


Flora Fountain-Hutatma Chowk
Copyright PS Ravinarayan









WEH next to Bandra(E)
Copyright Jianhui









Powai
Copyright harunderjaidka









view of Nariman Point from the trident
Copyright gp20glove02


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

More x-posting...



Marathaman said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/siddharthashukla/sets/72157594480183668/?page=2
> 
> Hill Road, Bandra West
> 
> ...





Marathaman said:


> Powai Lake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Source: Lynn Morag*


bhargavsura said:


>


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

...



India101 said:


> Copyright angeleyes19_84





georgenadar said:


> photo - Anshul Kashyap


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

...


bhargavsura said:


> *Source: Humayun Peerzaada*





bhargavsura said:


> *Source: Humayun Peerzaada*





Marathaman said:


> Good old SoBo..





Marathaman said:


> More SoBo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

_photos copyright: *KB335ci2*_


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Marathaman said:


> Parel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Construction everywhere...*
_all photos: *KB335ci2*_

*Construction along Tulsi Pipe Road (Senapati Bapat Marg), Parel*


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

_all photos: *KB335ci2*_


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

...



Coolguyz said:


> Metro Theatre





Marathaman said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/silencium/4482377373/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

'Villa Leocadia' is an absolute beauty. Chanced upon it on a random street in Khar. There are a lot of leafy gullies in this relatively less-chaotic north western Bombay hood.

_photos copyright: *KB335ci2*_















































:hi:


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

_photos copyright: *KB335ci2*_

*Kalina*


















*Translation: BEST stop: Shanti Nagar. Route number 318*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks KB, your a damn lucky dude to be in Bombay now. Hope I can go by the end of the year.


----------



## odnarivon (Mar 24, 2010)

most details of the buildings are fantastic..skyline need more highrises at the distance to complement the overall view..nice city.


----------



## odnarivon (Mar 24, 2010)

India101 said:


> Anyone rememberthe Mumbai banner a few days ago heres the real pic
> 
> *Aer Lounge* on the 34th floor of the Four Seasons Hotel
> 
> Copyright Four Seasons Hotel Mumbai


wow what a view...cant imagine drinking some cold beer or wine in this view...its really cloud nine feeling..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting from SSC India section

photocopyright *siddhesh jadhav* hosted on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

I want to travel so bad


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Pals_RGB said:


> Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


and go to India for some KFC....................not...hno::nuts:hno:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

photocopyright tiwaryd


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

The importance & urgency of this iconic tower topping off at 117 floors is the single most important event in Mumbai's history. 

Already looking so gorgeous!. They are on the home stretch now. Need to finish it asap. :cheers: 



Pals_RGB said:


> X-posting from SSC India section
> 
> photocopyright *siddhesh jadhav* hosted on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/voyages-lambert/29419475481/in/search_QM_q_IS_mumbai+skyline_AND_mt_IS_all_AND_w_IS_all_AND_s_IS_rec









Copyright: Divyesh Vadagama









Copyright: Janak Vegad


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

photocopyright Vidur Malhotra image hosted on flickr.Use <scroll>


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

jinka sreekanth said:


> Goregaon skyline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*A short timelapse video*

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/29114037424/

Pictures:









https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/29839434561/









https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/29808537322/









https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/29121660440/


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

photocopyright heatblastsanWorli 












from mpe


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

photocopyright simpleangle__

















https://www.instagram.com/p/BLS5tSBj-_7/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BLQG4-fA09K/


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

DSC_7960 by Chanakya Vaishnav, on Flickr


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

I've been in Mumbai in 2008. Now is just another city, much more tall, rich and impressive!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

The Mumbai Skyline by 42fps Productions, no Flickr


Mumbai skyline at evening by Kapil Juvale, no Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Love all the construction going on and the impressive skyline forming throughout the bay. 

However, I dont see a real polish area in the pictures. The streets look too unpolished even in the good areas.


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

photocopyright *SriHarsha *on flickr



















photcopyright *Swagat Rath* image hosted on flickr


----------

